# إدارة المخاطر.



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2014)

*معنى* *إدارة* *المخاطر*
ظهرت مع بداية القرن التاسع عشر إدارة متخصصة في المشروعات الصناعية وظيفتها إدارة المخاطر، حيث كان من أهم نشاطها توفير الأمن للعاملين بالمشروع وكذلك توفير الأمن لممتلكات هذه المشاريع، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ اهتم العالم باستخدام الأساليب العلمية لمواجهة المخاطر. ومع ظهور الثورة الصناعية ووجود ندرة في بعض الأيدي العاملة المدربة وارتفاع تكاليف إنشاء المباني وشراء المعدات، كل ذلك أدى بأصحاب الأعمال للسعي المستمر لمنع وتقليل المخاطر التي يتعرض لها العمال والممتلكات، كما حددت التشريعات التي تحث أصحاب الأعمال على إتباع وسائل الأمن لوقاية الأفراد والممتلكات وتعويض الأفراد عما يحدث لهم من خسائر بسبب العمل.
وعلى هذا نجد أن إدارة المخاطر هي مجال التوصل لمنع الخطر، والتقليل من حجم الخسائر عند حدوثه، والعمل على عدم تكراره بدراسة أسباب حدوث كل خطر لتلافيه مستقبلا، كما تمتد إدارة المخاطر إلى تدبير الأموال اللازمة لتعويض المشروع عن الخسائر التي تحدث حتى لا يتوقف عن العمل والإنتاج، وأصبح القائمون على إدارة أي مشروع يهتمون إلى حد بعيد بدراسة تكاليف إدارة المخاطر.
والهدف من إدارة المخاطر هو وضع أنسب سياسة لمواجهة الخسائر المتوقعة بأقل تكاليف ممكنة؛
ويتولى عادة هذه الوظيفة شخص يسمى مدير المخاطر. وتنحصر وظيفة مدير المخاطر فيما يلى:
- اكتشاف المخاطر الخاصة بكل نشاط على حدة سواء كان هذا النشاط لفرد أو لمشروع.
- تحليل كل خطر من المخاطر التي تم اكتشافها ومعرفة طبيعته ومسبباته وعلاقته بالمخاطر الأخرى.
- قياس درجة الخطورة واحتمال حدوث الحادث وتقدير حجم الخسارة.
- اختيار أنسب وسيلة لإدارة كل من المخاطر الموجودة لدى الفرد أو المشروع حسب درجات الأمان والتكلفة اللازمة.
منقول..


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2014)

مرفق مواصفة الأيزو لإدارة المخاطر.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2014)

* iso 31000:2009 آيزو – نظام إدارة المخاطر –المبادئ والتوجيهات*



وهي مواصفة تقدم الأسس والتوجيهات العامة بخصوص إدارة المخاطر ويمكن تطبيق مواصفة إدارة المخاطر على أي نوع من المخاطر أياً كانت طبيعتها ، وتسعى بذلك إلى خلق معايير موحدة عالمية لممارسي إدارة المخاطر والشركات بكافة انواعها بدلاً من المعايير المسخدمة حالياً والتي تختلف بإختلاف المنشأة ومجالات عملها، أي أن تطبيقها ليس مقصوراً على مجال أو قطاع معين.


يستفيد من مواصفة الأيزو 31000 قطاع عريض من أصحاب المصالح ومنهم :
الإدارات التنفيذية.
محللي المخاطر.
مدراء التشغيل.
مدراء المشروعات.
المدققين الداخليين.
شركات الصناعات الثقيلة.
شركات إدارة المخاطر.
المؤسسات المالية (البنوك ، شركات التأمين ، الوساطة).
شركات الإستثمار.


الأنشطة التي تنطبق عليها المواصفة :
الإستراتيجيات والقرارات والعمليات والمهام والمشروعات والمنتجات والخدمات والأصول.

منقول.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2014)

هل يمكن تطبيق هذه المواصفة في مؤسساتنا العربية؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أبريل 2014)

مشكورة أخت رمزة
بارك الله بك
وجزاك الله خيراً
ولو أنه كثير من المؤسسات العربية لا تلتزم بأدنى حدود السلامة
ولكن يمكن التطبيق


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (4 مارس 2015)

جزيتم خيرا في الدنيا وجنة في الآخرة بمشيئة الله تبارك وتعالى


----------

